# Cold weather Vizsla owners



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2012)

I see that there are quite a few V owners from Canada on the board. How does your V handle being outside for exercise during the winter? We are about to get our first V (have had other high energy dogs that need plenty of exercise but will be the first since moving up north) and was just looking for a little input. I know that we will need to get her a high quality dog jacket, any other things to consider.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam loves winter. Last winter was actually rather warm in southern ON and with the exception of a few brutal days, we were outside. I see bigger problems with hot humid weather than winter weather. 
During the brutal cold or stormy times we do go outside briefly to stretch our limbs but use the treadmill for mild exercise.
We learned to walk in doggie boots  also to protect from ice and salt.

Generally, the dog is OK without a winter vest up to -15 C if it keeps moving. Indoors (our dog lives with us) a vest is not recommended because it will increase the dog's cold sensitivity.


----------



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

I was wondering this too! Thanks! The boots are a great idea as where I live the roads and sidewalks are heavily salted in the winter.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

never met a V that runs off lease get cold - 2yrs ago in Ks never got above 18 degrees F - 3 days of hunting and PIKE never shivered once - they are so much tougher than they look!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Agreed. Last winter was pretty warm in the Northeast, but Pippa never needed her coat off-leash. She did need it occasionally on-leash. If she shivered, it went on. 

Most of the time when she was off-leash she was trying to figure out how to take it off! :


----------

